# Open office Kopf und Fusszeilen



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Also, Open Office ist ja schon schlimm ich weiss , aber in der Firma haben wir das nunmal. Jetzt versuch ich schon oefters, Kopf - und fusszeilen einzufuegen, das geht auch. 

Nur mein problem ist, wenn ich auf der ersten Seite kopf/fusszeilen mach, das der das dann nur auf die naechste ubernimmt, wenn die Seite durchgehend weiter geht auf die Naechste oder wenn ich den Inhalt der naechsten Seite zurueck auf die aktuelle Seite hole und dann mit strg+enter wieder nen neuen Seitenabschnitt mache. Ich hoffe das ist einigermassen verstaendlich.
So das habe ich gestern gemacht, auf allen seiten waren die kopf/fusszeilen gleich. und haben sich auch gleichmaessig geandert. Heute oeffne ich das Document und bei "insert -> header" seh ich das der fuer jede Seite nen eigenen header gemacht hat. Da steht dann "convert1", "convert2" etc. Wenn ich nun etwas auf der einen Seite im Kop aender ist das nur auf der Seite so, die andern Kopfzeilen bleiben im alten Zustand.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2007)

1. ist OpenOffice.org eine gute Alternative zu anderen Office-Lösungen und kann im Prinzip genau das gleiche genau so effektiv. Nur die Rechtschreibprüfung ist sehr mangelhaft. Aber dafür gibt es auch Software.

2. Du musst die globale Formatvorlage ändern, damit die Einstellungen global gelten. Alles, was du nur auf einer Seite machst gilt natürlich auch nur für diese eine Seite.


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 1. ist OpenOffice.org eine gute Alternative zu anderen Office-Lösungen und kann im Prinzip genau das gleiche genau so effektiv. Nur die Rechtschreibprüfung ist sehr mangelhaft. Aber dafür gibt es auch Software.



Man ist es nunmal nicht gewoehnt, und es ist miener Meinung nach nicht so effektiv, aber nun gut 



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 2. Du musst die globale Formatvorlage ändern, damit die Einstellungen global gelten. Alles, was du nur auf einer Seite machst gilt natürlich auch nur für diese eine Seite.



Ok, Formatvorlagen hab ich ja gefunden, nur wenn ich das aender uebernimmt der das auf der Seite, auf den Naechsten nicht. Geh ich jedoch auf die naechste Seite mittels einem strg+enter oder der Text macht automatisch den Umbruch auf die naechste Seite, hat die naechste Seite schon die Kopf und Fusszeilen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2007)

Natürlich müssen alle Seiten mit der betreffenden Formatvorlage formatiert sein.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Also hab was rausgefunden. Bei mir war ja auch ein problem wenn ich alle Kopf und Fusszeilen gemacht hatte, das die auch sich alle gleichzeitig anpassen, und ich das Dokument neu geoeffnet hab, das der die dann wieder alle einzeln gemacht hat, und die sich nicht gleichzeitig angepasst haben. Das lag daran das ich das im .doc Format gespeichert hab. Bei dem .odt Format hat der das nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## nisi114 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

arbeite neuerdings auch mit openoffice 2.3. Nach einigen Stunden weiß ich nun keinen Rat, bin der Meinung das hängt mit den Kopf- & Fusszeilen im Dokument zusammen. Anbei meine Vorlage und meine Frage dazu:

Überschrift 1 ist mit einem Feldbefehl in der Kopfleiste verbunden damit Kapitel und Seitenzahl angezeigt werden. Ich möchte mein Textfeld jedoch weiter unten beginnen lassen. Setze ich "1. Allgemeines" als Überschrift1 jedoch über einen Umbruch weiter nach unten, wird dies in der Kopfzeile nicht mehr als zugehörig erkannt. Gleiches Spiel beim Verzeichnis, ich möchte, dass der Text/ das Verzeichnis weiter unten beginnt. Ich glaube ich habe mittlerweile schon alles ausprobiert, wäre sehr dankbar für Ratschläge!!

Grüße
Nisi


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mir das Dokument gerne ansehen aber dafür müsste ich erst OpenOffice kompilieren.
Aber evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass du mit doc ein proprietäres Format nutzt. Versuche einmal in odt zu speichern.


----------



## nisi114 (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ja habe am Rechner eine *.odt Datei. Hab das ganze nur in *.doc umbenannt wg hochladen.
Also daran kann es nicht hängen...

Gruß
Nisi


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Februar 2008)

Dann solltest du das schreiben ... denn odt und doc sind nicht kompatibel ... MS Office kann es z.B. gar nicht öffnen und OOo öffnet wenigstens unter Windows die Datei mit dem falschen Ansatz.

Ich werd jetzt mal nur für dich (und weil es sowieso ansteht) OOo kompilieren ...


----------



## nisi114 (13. Februar 2008)

edit: ich glaub ich hab das Problem rausgefunden. Über die Seiteneinstellungen im Kopfzeilenmenü kann man den Abstand bestimmen.
Bin mir zwar sicher dass ich das probiert hatte und es nicht funktionierte.... aber jetzt klappts 

LG


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch ... und grade als ich mich dazu entschlossen hatte OOo nochmal zu emergen (hat beim ersten mal nicht geklappt) und nun endlich fertig bin...


----------



## nisi114 (14. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe & Mühe!
War wirklich Zufall dass ich das jetzt rausgefunden habe! 

LG


----------

